# INet Anbieter



## vinc5nt (7. Februar 2002)

! Ich weiß wie man die Such Funktion benutzt, doch ich dachte mir dass sich gerade der IT Bereicht ständig verändert, speziell Provider und dass daraus folgt, dass alte threads höchstwahrscheinlich nicht aktuell sind. !


So ich wollte fragen ob sich wer in sachen 

"günstiger"  
"zuverlässiger" 
"analoger" 
"call by call" 

Internet Anbieter auskennt (per Modem einwahl kein ISDN -> analog *fg*) und mir einen empfehlen könnte.
was auch ok wäre wenn ihr micht einfach zu einer Auflistungsseite der call by call anbieter weiterschicken würdet.


Vielen Dank


----------



## stiffy (7. Februar 2002)

http://www.onlinekosten.de


----------



## nils11 (17. Februar 2002)

*oder...*

oder auf Heise.de .

in der linken spalte dürftest du fündig werden  .


----------

